
Why is 80 characters the 'standard' limit for code width? - ot
http://programmers.stackexchange.com/questions/148677/why-is-80-characters-the-standard-limit-for-code-width
======
bdfh42
And back in the 70s we used hand punches to encode EBCDIC characters onto an
80 column punch card to make minor corrections to our COBOL programs.

After a while you could punch out a new card in very short order as your hands
grew used to the "shape" of each number and letter.

